# CSA and DNA tests



## tinkabells

Ok so FOB is now denying his her dad, i no its his girlfriend that has done this but anyway, can anyone tell me how and what i do about going through CSA and he wants a DNA test, i dont think i could trust him if he has to send his sample off, i've tried looking online, but i just dont understand how it goes etc

Can anyone tell me if i can do anything now, or where i stand etc?

Sorry just need to know what i can do and so i dont have to stress about anything else, his put me through enough now and im getting bored of going back and fourth, Thanks ladies xxx:hug:


----------



## edinsam

oh Tinkabells unfortunately I am the expert on this now!!! lol - need to be on something I suppose!

So basically you could get something done just now but that involves a process similar to amnio and you dont want to do that!!

So what happens is this

Register with CSA
They send him the forms
He denies parentage
A Dna has to be done (which he pays for)
Now he could go the cheap internet route (please dont do that as you could hand any swab in!!) but the best option is to go the Court Approved route - abotu £400. THis involves the test being sent out and it has to go to a GPS to be done, you both go in, they do it and send it away. There is also a lot of paperwork to get signed off by a justice of the peace proving that you both are who you say you are.

Takes about 4 weeks to come in but its court approved so he cant deny it

Check out DNA Solutions on the web - its them that does it.

Anything else pm my hun anytime. Its crap that they put us through this. Mines is the same - its her thats driving this, despite the fact that the pair of us know the exact time and day this wee girl was conceived!

Men - they need something to control us with!!!


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah i dont want him sending in a test, cos i have a feeling his girlfriend would get some random to do the test and send it in, so it comes back not his, i want either us to go or goes etc, so we know his the one who has gone in, ok so i cant get the ball rolling now with csa, only when shes here, im not entirely sure what his address is now and i've heard his changed his mobile number, which i have done as well!!

Yeah thing is he, has said on many occaisons he no's his the fob, and i've got the txts to prove it, but i just want the simple and easiest way and would prefer to get things done asap!! xxx


----------



## edinsam

me too hun - if I could get it sorted right now I would but we cant, need to wait. You cant actually fill out forms with CSA until bubs is here. I know when my daughter is born, quite sadly it will be one of the first things I do online is to looged those forms against the moron!

We are both due about the same time - I am due to be induced mid Sept so there will be a rush on with CSA huh!!! lol

Good luck with it - I have already told mine that he needs to stump up for the court approved one. We will wait and see, I just dont trust him as far as throw him thats for sure..


----------



## tinkabells

Thanks pm'd ya xxx


----------



## Naya69

hi i have just done a dna test with the csa so heres the info.....

they will ring him up and he will deny parentage then they will get in touch with you i got a letter stating that he had denyed everything and that it was now going to dna tests. the test is £250 which he will ave to pay for if he refuses to do the test they will persum hes the father and will not offer another test and can only get out of paying maintenace by submitting his own results in but they must be court approved so they know where the samples came from.

then a letter will be sent to the father first by the dna testing compny which is called cellmark www.cellmark.co.uk then he must choose a doctors off a list they give him or submit his own as long as its a registered one. he must provide two passport pics so the doctor knows its him whos done the swob. the doctor will fill in the form then the father must sign it and a cheek swob will be taken and the doctor will send it back.

then the same goes with the mother and child and two passport pics must be taken of both of you the process can take a while mine took 6 months because there wasnt enough dna on the swob my ex gave if all had gone to plan it would of took 5 months.

if the dna comes back negative a team leader will come round and show you the passport pic of the person who did the swob at the doctors then its up to you to appeal.

if you want anymore info just pm me xxxxxx


----------



## Naya69

by the way once the swobs have been taken and they are both at the dna testing center they take anywhere from 5 to 15 working days to process and for the results to be sent out which get sent out by letter to you the father and the csa so you will all know on the same day xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Thanks, so he sends his own dna test in, see i dont trust that, i want a dr to take it from him!!! xxx


----------



## Naya69

tinkabells said:


> Thanks, so he sends his own dna test in, see i dont trust that, i want a dr to take it from him!!! xxx

hi if he sends in his own dna test it HAS to be court approved which means a doctor would of took it and pictures of him must be included its just the same as the one the csa will do but it would cost him a lot more as they are £400 + where as the csa one is £250 so its not worth him submitting his own and if he pays the money up front to the csa before the test is done then he will get it cheaper and if its negative he will get the money back and no one gets charged xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh right ok, yeah cos i wouldnt trust him, if he just sends in, cos he would probably get a mate to do it!!
What if his been to prison do they have his dna or is that just fingerprints?! xxx


----------



## Naya69

tinkabells said:


> Oh right ok, yeah cos i wouldnt trust him, if he just sends in, cos he would probably get a mate to do it!!
> What if his been to prison do they have his dna or is that just fingerprints?! xxx

if hes been in prison they will ave his finger prints but not dna they will only have these if a dna sample was taken from the crime sence and even then this couldnt be used for paternity the csa will have to see a court approved test and both partys meaning you and him must be agreed on it came from the right people if he tryed sending in a peace of mind test whoch i have done two of in the past year they dont state where the samples came from i have one i will upload to show you in a min xx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh right ok, just a thought lol, he sounds good dont he hahah xxx


----------



## Naya69

heres mine its a peace of mind test and it does not state any names so there fore no one can say where the samples come from thats why you can use it for legal reasons the one from the csa a court approved one states the names and dob of the people the samples where taken from and will state if he is or isnt the father. if you read the bottom of it it does state that it can be sed in a court of lw or for any other legal reason like the csa xxx


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v497/naya69/14-07-2009193013.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v497/naya69/14-07-2009193024.jpg


----------



## tinkabells

Thanks love xxx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Glad you asked this hun as i'm in your situ, fob of my blue bump is now denying he's the dad even though i too have texts from him excited to be a dad when we were together & now abuse etc. I know he would have to pay for the dna but wasn't sure how they did it so glad you asked as i know too. he still doesn't know the sex of the baby he knows i has the gender scan monday & hasnt asked how it went so fk em eh hun x


----------



## tinkabells

Thats ok love, i no a few of us need to no this info, i like to know it all before anything happens, i've also registed on CSA website, cant fill out much until baby is here though xxx


----------



## Naya69

i think we should ask admin to do a sticky about this because a lot of people ask about the csa and dna tests ect but the csa will only back date the payment to the date you phoned up and not the birth of the child so if your planning on getting the csa involved do it asap when the baby is born xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Thanks, oh yeah i will do, your a star xxx


----------



## woadie

I don't know whether I'll have to go through a DNA test, it's early days, but when the FOB left me this was one of my first thoughts 'how can I claim support off him if he denies parrentage' and later 'what if he cheated with the results'

This thread is a massive comfort to me as I now know that so long as he doesn't decide to run off and hide, the CSA will be able to ensure he doesn't shirk his responsibilites... he might be able to shirk his emotional / family ones, but I will at least ensure that little one gets some financial support from him.

Thanks all for putting my mind at rest too!


----------



## Perdita

I don't want to go down the DNA testing route, does it always happen? What if I don't ask him for maintenence? Will I lose any other benefits if I don't persue him for money? He's not going to put his name on the birth certificate so if I then force him to prove he's the father can he then claim parental rights? I'm afraid he would do it just to spite me!


----------



## Naya69

Perdita said:


> I don't want to go down the DNA testing route, does it always happen? What if I don't ask him for maintenence? Will I lose any other benefits if I don't persue him for money? He's not going to put his name on the birth certificate so if I then force him to prove he's the father can he then claim parental rights? I'm afraid he would do it just to spite me!

hi you dont have to go through the csa if you dont want to and you shouldnt lose any of your money a lot of my friends have explained they dont want the father involved and their monay wasnt affected at all yet another one of my mates said the father gave her money each week and as a result they deducted some of her money.

if you do prove hes the father by doing a court approved dna test then he can go for parental rights even tho hes name isnt on the birth certificate but you can always go for supervised visits if you think hes a danger to the child in any way and if he doesnt turn up to at least one of these visits he will lose his supervised visits altogether.:hugs:


----------

